# C59...as a learning frame



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

OK....I'm an old fart.....but want a C59....also have all the tools necessary to build a bike and the time on my hands........have been on the Park Tools website and youtube watching countless adjustment, build, tune...etc....videos.....and know I'll have the help of those resources and the help of forums like this one and a few others....

if I take my time..I should be able to do it.....I also plan to document the build and post it on here....I think it will be fun.....

So...I'm thinking about buying the cheapest C59 frame I can find in the color I want and building it up myself...I love a PR99......

Your thoughts.....


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

it will build up like any other bicycle, just more beautifully


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Good luck on finding a cheap C-59 frame. I bought a C-40 a decade ago and it killed bike lust for me. I can't explain why, but it did. 

Be careful cutting the fork. You might want to have a LBS do it. I recall a guy named Doug Sloan who used to post here bought a C-40 and decided to build it up himself. He cut the fork too short -- a $600 mistake. I'm guessing the C-59 forks are even more expensive. 

I don't like the paint jobs they're doing these days. The older ones were much cooler. I wish I'd gone with the GEO instead of the OOF.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

pmf- I remember when you got the you and her's in Italy. I have a 2003 C40 and just bought a NOS 2008 C50 with the C75 fork. It's everything that the C40 offers and a bit more. I wish I had made the move earlier. 



pmf said:


> Good luck on finding a cheap C-59 frame. I bought a C-40 a decade ago and it killed bike lust for me. I can't explain why, but it did.
> 
> Be careful cutting the fork. You might want to have a LBS do it. I recall a guy named Doug Sloan who used to post here bought a C-40 and decided to build it up himself. He cut the fork too short -- a $600 mistake. I'm guessing the C-59 forks are even more expensive.
> 
> I don't like the paint jobs they're doing these days. The older ones were much cooler. I wish I'd gone with the GEO instead of the OOF.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

boneman said:


> pmf- I remember when you got the you and her's in Italy. I have a 2003 C40 and just bought a NOS 2008 C50 with the C75 fork. It's everything that the C40 offers and a bit more. I wish I had made the move earlier.


I agree with you 100% there. 

The C40 is softer and therefore gives a more comfortable ride, can have nicer paintjobs and in general looks more slender.

But the C50 is better in every aspect. mine is a 2009 ST01, with C75 fork and italian BB. It is a superb frame, and fully built on SR11, stopped my bike lust and cured my GAS for good


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

What's a good price on the C59? Frame and Fork....who are some the popular shops..... ?


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

maestro-uk.com is the cheapest place to buy in my experience, that is where I got mine from and Mike is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

agree on maestro - I got a bike from him and it was flawless. One thing - see one in person and make sure it's the right size and then at least try hard to do business with the local shop. I have zero colnago dealers by me - none for 100 miles - and I got mine from mike and thought, well, I need a certain size top tube and guess what - wrong size. Sold it and then got another C50 on the classifieds here on RBR. Cost me about $600 when it was said and done. 

Also, don't cut your own steerer tube - EVER.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Bellatisport dot com in Switzerland has good selection and prices.
Bellatisport=$4798
Maestro=$4492


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

If you want the GDCV in a size Maestro has in stock, the price is actually 2799 Euros which is $3655 at the current exchange rate. Shipping, insurance and exchange rate (the biggest variable/cost factor in my experience) didn't add too much to what I paid a couple of months ago.


----------

